# Is this co2 system okay



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ebay auction link

Thoughts? Iam browsling right now


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Link dun work


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Should now. Had to many httP://


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good hings about the milwaukee regulators before, and it's a pretty good price too, especially since it's an all in one regulator system there.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Besides a co2 tank you will need a check valve and a seal for the co2 tank connection. Also a way of dispersing the co2 into the aquarium water. If you are going to use the co2 on more than one aquarium you will need a manifold.
Here is where I got my CO2 setup and all the parts are listed there.
http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have one of the glass ladder things. I am loking to do this on a budget. I am getting a drop checker from Aquatricmagic


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

You will be happy that you made the change to pressurized co2. Keep asking questions and good hunting.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the thing I am curious about and I'll ask now as I am getting it soon, is how does a drop checker work? how do I make the test?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Drop checkers basically use the amount of CO2 that comes out of the water into the closed environment of the drop checker to react with a reference solution. The reference solution then turns a certain colour depending on if there is more or less than the desired CO2 level.

The pH of a system can also be used as a control for CO2 injection, as as CO2 is injected in, the pH will drop (due to the formation of carbonic acid).

In terms of accuracy, the pH meter/controller is the best. But the drop checker is about $200 cheaper....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, I think mine is costing me something like 10 bucks give or take a couple dollars.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I have an American Marine PH Controller for sale. $140obo comes with two PH probes one used one brand new as well as calibration fluid.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> the thing I am curious about and I'll ask now as I am getting it soon, is how does a drop checker work? how do I make the test?


I had a thread here, maybe sometime last year, where I showed how to make a DIY drop checker, and explained the principal behind it...I'll see if it's still around somewhere.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I getting the checker from Aquaticmagic.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> I getting the checker from Aquaticmagic.


Make sure you ignore the instructions that come with the drop checker. You shouldn't use tap/distilled/tank water for the drop checker, but should use a 4 dkH reference solution (can be prepared yourself, or bought).


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

i was looking to get a drop checker. As i just wanted to setup a DYI co2 and didn't want to go overboard with it. is there any place in toronto to buy one. Sorry don't mean to hijack the thread


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I just use a simple 'Red Sea' drop checker in my 90G and you can pick one of those up at any LFS for like $15 or something. It comes with solution and its easy to use. As for accuracy it's not bang on but I mean you can just look at your fish.. I'f they're gasping then turn it down a couple bps.. 

As for that regulator Sunstar I would highly recommend getting a better quality one with a VERY good needle valve to prevent 'end of tank dump' or other problems you might incur. The C02 Regulator was not an area of my planted tank that I skimped on. I got mine from Rex Grigg too and I'm extremely glad that I did. It's top quality. 

I have read mixed reviews about milwaukee reg's on plantedtank.net 

Personally I'm a get the best first kind of guy when it comes to equipment.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have read those articles as well about the Milwaukee regulators but never a bad thing about Rex's products. I have been running one of Rex's pressurized co2 systems for 5 months now and never any problem. The only thing I had to add was a loaded co2 cylinder and my home made co2 reactor.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Calmer said:


> I have read those articles as well about the Milwaukee regulators *but never a bad thing about Rex's products.*


When I received my regulator in the mail. one of the gauges was bent. I took a pic of it immediately and sent it to Rex. He told me how to fix it and it worked fine afterwards. About a week or so later I received a new guage of even better quality in the mail for free! He didn't tell me he was sending it as far as I was concerned it was all good and then was very pleasantly surprised to see that new gauge.

Now that's customer service !


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I have that same milwaukee regulator on my 20lb co2 tank, i have no worries about it, the needle valve I can control very well, can go down to about 1 bubble every 4-5 seconds, or full on stream, I use about 4bps on my tank, but am lowering it to go with lower lights, doing it gradually so the plants don't suffer much

cheers

you will enjoy the pressurized sunstar


----------

